# [SOLVED] Waring: Unknown Processor Revision



## chrispm84 (Mar 28, 2008)

Hi! I posted a new thread, a while back, about my custom-built pc. I made a stupid mistake and dropped the cmos battery, while the PC was still on and fried the motherboard. I couldn't find an exact match for my motherboard, but I found a very similar one. I purchased a MSI RX480 Neo2 from an internet reseller. Well, I installed it and did all the tedious wiring work, and booted the pc up. I was thrilled to see it actually P.O.S.T.!!! But, before I could get too happy, I got this horrible message... Warning: Unknown Processor Revision... And then, it promptedly instructed me to contact my vendor for and updated bios. Well, during the P.O.S.T. I noticed that the bios version, 1.1, is the latest that's been made. I'm really confused about this, seeing as how this motherboard is almost identical to the one it replaced. F.Y.I. it replaced a MSI RD480 Neo2. The only noticable difference is it's not cross-fire capable and it only has 2 ram slots... I don't see why my processor wouldn't be compatible with this. Any help is very appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Underclocker (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: Waring: Unknown Processor Revision*

What processor do you have?

This is the RD480:
http://www.msicomputer.com/product/p_spec.asp?model=RD480_Neo2-FI

This is the RX480:
http://www.msicomputer.com/product/p_spec.asp?model=RX480_Neo2-F

Notice the RD480 supports the Athlon 4400, 4600, FX57 and FX60 while the RX480 doesn't.


----------



## chrispm84 (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: Waring: Unknown Processor Revision*

I have the Athlon 3700+, San Diego core. I know it's not listed on the page that you have linked, as supported, but neither does the RD480, either. I was almost positive it was supported and I was able to confirm it with this cpu support page: 

http://global.msi.com.tw/index.php?func=prodcpusupport&prod_no=222&maincat_no=1

Also, the message that the computer gives me used to come by itself on a black screen after P.O.S.T. I figured I'd clear the cmos settings and see if that would change anything. It did. Instead of changing screens after P.O.S.T., it stays on the post screen and shows the error at the bottom of the screen. Funny thing is, on the P.O.S.T. screen, it tells me what type of processor is in the motherboard. At the bottom, it tells me that it's an unknown processor... It has an error message at the top, under the processor info at the top: 1 AMD North Bridge, Rev Unknown. Also, since I've cleared the cmos, it gives me cmos related error messages before the processor error message. It tells me that the cmos settings are wrong, and that the cmos date/time are wrong. 

So, any other ideas? I've been gaming on this stupid laptop for far too long. Please help me!!!


----------



## chrispm84 (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: Waring: Unknown Processor Revision*

Anyone got any other ideas? I'm pulling my hair out with this problem. MSI is giving me the generic BIOS flash required crap. I've got the latest version from their site, but for some reason, they gave me another BIOS version that's not on their site. I tried to explain that my floppy drive doesn't even work, for god know's what reason. And I can't get into BIOS to change the boot priority to DVD Drive... Somebody shoot me...


----------



## chrispm84 (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: Waring: Unknown Processor Revision*

*Update*

I just tried to use UBCD4Win 3.12 to boot up the computer, just to see if it would boot up, but it wouldn't boot from the disk. I tried pressing "C" at the P.O.S.T. screen, but that didn't work, either. I tried to use the boot disk on my vista laptop, just to see if it would actually boot from the disk and it did so just fine... *scratching head* I just am lost right now... Any help is really appreciated!


----------



## chrispm84 (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: Waring: Unknown Processor Revision*

*Update*

I'm still working with MSI, trying to figure this thing out, but they're really no help. I sent them an exact copy (down to the number of spaces!) of my P.O.S.T. screen. I thought that it might give someone a little light on this situation. 

Here's my P.O.S.T. screen:

RX480 Neo2 A7151AMS V1.1 101805 10:45:15
AMD Athlon (tm) 64 Processor 3700+DRAM Clocking = 333 MHz

1 AMD North Dridge, Rev Unknown
Initializing USB Controllers .. Done.
1024MD OK
USB Legacy Support Disabled in the Setup !
Auto-Detecting Pri Master..IDE Hard Disk:Maxtor 2F030J0 VAM51JJ0
Auto-Detecting Pri Slave...IDE Hard Disk:WDC WD400EB-00CPF0 06.04G06
Auto-Detecting Sec Master..ATAPI CDROM:JLMS XJ-HD166S DS1C
Auto-Detecting Sec Slave...ATAPI CDROM:LITE-ON DVDRW SHW-160P6S PS09

PS2 Mouse not found

CMOS Settings Wrong
CMOS Date/Time Not Set
****** Warning: Unknown Processor Revision ******
The processor(s) installed in your system are of an unknown revision.
Please contact your BIOS vendor for appropriate updates.
Fatal Error... System Halted.

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: Waring: Unknown Processor Revision*

Is your 3700+ the retail version or OEM? It's possible the CPU was damaged when your board was shorted out. If it's the retail version then it has a 3yr warranty and you can RMA the CPU. If it's OEM then you can pickup a 4000+ for $45 or 3200+ $25 at Newegg.

If you check Ebay, you can probably find a good price on a dual core.


----------



## chrispm84 (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: Waring: Unknown Processor Revision*

I thought the same thing, at first. I checked the processor up and down. I couldn't find any evidence that the processor's fried. Of course that doesn't mean anything, but I don't want to buy another processor for an outdated motherboard just to find out I got a DOA... I'll probably do that, but I'm still reluctant to do so at this point. I'll give it a couple more days with MSI and the reseller, then I'll pick up another processor.


----------



## chrispm84 (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: Waring: Unknown Processor Revision*

Ok... I just bought a new processor off ebay. It's an AMD Athlon 64 3500+. So, I know that it's compatible with the original BIOS. MSI thinks I should put the new processor in and then upgrade the BIOS. After that they say that I can switch the processors back, if I'd like to. We'll see how that goes. It'll take about a week to get the processor in, so I'll post back when I test it out!


----------



## chrispm84 (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: Waring: Unknown Processor Revision*

Ok, I've replaced the processor and the PC works, now. I had to do a repair install, before it would actually boot back up. I couldn't do a fresh install, because I needed some files on the drive that I didn't have a backup of. Anyway, after the PC was on for about two minutes... It just went off. Didn't shut down, but immediately went off, like the plug was pulled. I tried to turn it back on, but it wouldn't. I tried unplugging the power to the power supply and that didn't help. I finally found that I had to unplug and plug back in the motherboard power connector... Then after I boot it back up, it'll work for an amount of time (vairies) and it'll do the same thing. I then have to unplug and plug back in the motherboard power connector, again, to get the PC to come back on. Any ideas? Thanks for all the help, guys!!!


----------



## chrispm84 (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: Waring: Unknown Processor Revision*

Well, I've resolved the issue myself. I went ahead and did a clean install, even though I didn't want to. That did resolve the issue, like I thought it would. I just didn't want to... Anyway... Thanks for all the help! I appreciate everyone's contributions!!!


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Glad to here your problem is resolved Chris. Thanks for the update. :wave:


----------

